# Little man coffee - cardiff



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm heading over to Cardiff on sunday to watch the rugby but obviously I'll be needing a decent coffee beforehand. Anyone out there been to little man in Cardiff and if so would you recommend it?

http://www.littlemancoffee.co.uk/

I'll also be sure to head over to waterloo gardens teahouse as well which seems to be half decent for all things caffeinated.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a few days in Cardiff next week so looking for tips also.


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

I was looking for a decent place in Cardiff last weekend but didn't come across this. Ended up trying coffee#1 which is only a small step up from Costa.

I'll be in Cardiff this evening, if I can make it before they close I'll try them out.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can thoroughly recommend The Plan in Cardiff http://www.theplancafe.co.uk/

I had one of the nicest cold brews I've ever tasted there










Flatties were great also


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sol1821 said:


> I was looking for a decent place in Cardiff last weekend but didn't come across this. Ended up trying coffee#1 which is only a small step up from Costa.
> 
> I'll be in Cardiff this evening, if I can make it before they close I'll try them out.


Didn't make it. The girlfriend had a nap after work before we were supposed to leave and she's still asleep now 2 hours later..... hasn't quite got the concept of a power nap yet.... 20 mins no shorter no longer and it's like a full night sleep...


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Talked the girlfriend into a trip to ikea for some bookcases and swang by the little man coffee co for a flat white and a very nice one it was too.

Will definitely go back again.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Headed over to Little man on sunday and really enjoyed the machiato i had made using a Round Hill Nicaraguan espresso. Mrs had a long black made with Clifton EQ7. Both coffees were pretty good, the service was friendly and pretty quick. The barista/owner was happy to help Mrs figure out a drink she might like.

It looks like they also do V60, aeropress and have several decent quality teas which i'd be keen to try if i vistited again.

CoffeeGear wise, they have a 2 group linea, a couple of compak K8's or K10's (I couldn't tell which) and a Vario for filter and an electric Hario kettle.

Overall I'll visit again on future trips to Cardiff and would recomend this place to others.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm in here now, really nice vibe and friendly staff. Hopefully coffee lives up to it now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Long way from home! You drive down?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nah flew. Doing some training with work just outside Cardiff tomorrow.


----------

